# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Soort wond op voorhoofd

## mikioichi

(zie bijlage) Het gaat om een plekje dat in ongeveer twee weken is ontstaan.

De bovenste plek begon als een kuiltje. Precies als het tweede plekje dat nu ontstaat, het tweede plekje heb ik een pijl bij gezet.

Ik vraag me af wat het kan zijn want ik heb het nog nooit eerder gezien en er is ook niet aan gepulkt o.i.d. (ook niet als er een puist zat wat ik me niet herinner) de soort 'wond' lijkt te zijn ontstaan uit zichzelf.

Heeft iemand een idee wat het kan zijn?

Alvast bedankt voor een reactie.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mikioichi,

Heb je jeuk, pijn of irritatie aan die plekjes?
Het kan een huidziekte zijn (psoriasis of iets dergelijks) of misschien een allergische reactie op een bepaald product wat je sinds kort gebruikt en daarvoor niet gebruikt hebt...?
Als je het niet vertrouwd, het niet wegtrekt of er veel last van hebt zou ik toch even langs de dokter of een dermatoloog (specialist in huidaandoeningen) gaan!
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

